# script d'action photoshop vers illustrator



## resolution (26 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme ce sont des scripts je pense être au bon endroit...!

J'ai donc des scripts d'action qui ont été élaboré sur photoshop (une bonne centaine ) ils sont en ".atn"
aussi, j'aimerai pouvoir les utiliser sur illustrator , mais manque de pot sur illustrator les scripts d'action
sont en ".iai"
Donc ma question : Est-il possible de transposer ces ".atn" en ".aia"
Dans l'espoir "d'une bonne étoile"... j'ai cru qu'en changeant  la terminaison j'aurais accès ..que nenni..
A votre avis comment dois-je procéder (si une solution existe)
because si je dois tout me retaper j'en ai pour des jours et des jours ( ces scripts sont assez long à mettre en œuvre et très précis avec des points sur des courbes etc etc)

en attendant vos réponses..j'y crois, je souhaite à tous une bonne journée


----------



## Vinzzz25 (29 Octobre 2018)

on t'a déjà répondu ! ...
https://forums.macg.co/threads/actions-script-photoshop.1308643/


----------

